# JPA in einer größeren Java SE Anwendung



## pinacolada (5. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade eine Artikelverwaltung mit Hilfe von JPA in einer Java SE Anwendung zu erstellen, leider finde ich aber im Web aber nur kleine Beispiele dafür.

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wie ich folgendes verwende:

*EntityManagerFactory:* 
Soll diese einmal im Programm erstellt werden (auch wenn irgendwann mal eine - Datenbankmäßig unabhängige - Kundenverwaltung dazu kommt?

*EntityManager:*
Soll dieser im Rahmen der gesamten Artikelverwaltung der gleiche bleiben oder wird dieser bei jedem neuen Artikel der angelegt bzw eingelesen wird neu erstellt?

Werden hier für unabhängige Entitys (wie zB Kunde für die Kundenverwaltung) eigene EntityManer erstellt?

Ich hoffe von euch kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------

